# Grasshoppers



## Andrew (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey everyone,

I want to start breeding grasshoppers as feeders for the many different kinds of pets that I have. Does anyone know where I can get them? Or is there anybody out there that can catch some for me?

I saw the sheet on how to raise them on www.justbugs.com and I want to try it out.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Rick (Jan 31, 2005)

When it's warm I go out and get some each week for the mantids. I can barely keep them alive for a week. Good luck on raising them.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 31, 2005)

I have no problem keeping them alive. I had about 15 or so adults a couple of years ago that I kept together, and I had them for about 2 weeks before I decided to let them go(I didnt keep mantids back then). I cant find them anymore though. They seem to have disappeared from my area.

Thanks,

Andrew


----------

